# [ edit] HACKER! Wieso verbietet man sie nicht!!!



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

Wer kann mir helfen ??

Wie kann ich mich wehren??

Wie kann ich erreichen, dass die bestraft oder zumindest angewiesen werden aufzuhören ??

Hacker gehören in Gefängnis! Hacker sollen Helden sein nach http://koeln.ccc.de/artikel/hacker-howto-esr.html das ich nicht Lache! Und es ist besondes keine Elite!

Sie tun mir leid, es sind arme Menschen !!!!

Aber ich will endlich meine Ruhe !!!! Habe totale Angst vor Hackern jeden Tag hört man was im Ferhnseh davon! Mein ganzes Geld kann weg sein ich betreibe Online Banking mit T-Online!

Wer kennt sich aus und kann anhand der IP-Nummern erkennen, wo die leben, wohnen ?

Dann weiß ich auch, welche IP zu welchem Besitzer gehört !



Da ich kein Profi im technischen PC Bereich bin, war es für viel hirnloses Gesindel einfach, in meinen PC zu gelangen !

Man hat mir vieles zerstört und sogar meinen ersten *Packard Bell* Computer zerstört (1998), dass ich mir damals einen neuen Computer kaufen musste, da nichts mehr funktionerte.

Die gesamte Telefonanlage die installiert war sowie das Innen - Modem.....alles kaputt ! Zerschossen von Menschen die sich Freunde nannten !!

Einige schickten Exe. Dateien die Trojaner enthielten.......einige schickten mir sogar CD´s

Inhalte:

Geschenke aller Arten (Blumenanimationen, es waren manchmal richtige Kunstwerke darunter)

Programme

Musik

usw.

Als Laie und in meiner Neugier was ich da bekam......(von angeblichen Freunden) habe ich natürlich alles fleissig installiert und angesehen, angehört!

Dann war die Anlage (damals schon 4600,-- DM) von den Hackern zerstört !!!

Neuer Computer !

Ich war mir sicher, da kommt keiner mehr rein !

Ich hatte alle Kontakte weitestgehend eingeschränkt und nur noch weniges an Geschenken angenommen !

Trotzdem, es nützte nichts

*SIE*

*ER*

waren weiter oder wieder in meinm PC als kleine schmierige Mitleser....Mitwisser ! Die Schikanen gingen weiter ! Ich hatte zwar einige Virenprogramme....aber eben auch einige ungewöhnlich....hm...kann man dabei sagen intelligente ?

Ich denke wohl eher dumme....eifersüchtige...intrigante FREUNDE !!!

Sind das Freunde ...die in deinem PC spionieren ?

Sie nennen sich so.....aber sie sind weniger wert als der Mist auf einem Misthaufen, den diesen kann man ja noch gebrauchen zum düngen !

Tja, man hat mir alles zerstört, man hat sogar Online Bestellungen die ich ausführte geändert und mir wurden von dem Versender falsche Größen und Dinge geschickt. Bei Sammelbestellungen kann das schon unangenehme Folgen haben !!

Ich habe versucht den Dingen nachzugehen, habe mich auf Diskussionen eingelassen, versucht hinter die wahren Gründe zu kommen, habe auch mitgespielt. 

Habe oftmals ausgereizt undprovoziert! Aber anscheinend bin ich zu sensibel und kann mir nicht vorstellen warum das Menschen tun.

Wie auch immer !

Jetzt habe ich ein gutes Firewall - Programm und immer noch keine Ruhe !!!!

Sie kommen und versuchen einzudringen !Was sind das für Menschen (Männer) ???

Die Liste die ich unten angeführt habe.....ist nur eine kleine Liste eines Tages !!!

Da war ich nur morgens eine Stunde Online und Abends auch ca. 2 Stunden !

Aber bin ich länger Online....dann geht das den ganzen Tag so. Ein Sub Seven nach dem anderen, NetBus, Attacke oder wie das ganze Zeugs heisst.

Wer es nicht glaubt, dem schicke ich sehr gerne das Protokoll zu !!

Auch wenn meines Wissens nun keiner mehr in meinen PC kommt und mitlesen und ausspionieren kann, so ist das Eindringen und Blockieren der diversen Trojaner doch störend beim Arbeiten.

Beim Spielen, oder auch hin und wieder beim Chatten stürzt der PC oft ab und je nach Trojaner hat er einige Schrammen im System erhalten!

Woher haben die meine IP fragen sich nun einige die sich nicht so auskennen ! Nun ganz einfach, man trägt sich in ein Gästebuch ein, man besucht eine Homepageseite und je nachdem wie raffiniert der Besitzer ist, kann er mit diversen Programmen alles von dir erkunden und erfahren und auch so den direkten Zugriff in deinen PC versuchen, wenn du Online bist !

Warum das einige getan haben ?

Ich kenne die meisten durch Gespräche im Chat, man lernt sich kennen, findet sich nett.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ein Mensch (Mann) soweit sinken kann, dass er Frauen ausspioniert ! Aber es sind auch wie mir ein Mann im Vertrauen sagte, nicht nur Einzelpersonen die das machen! Es gibt Cliquen (Freunde) die das aus Spaß machen!!

Er selbst gehört zu einer vierer Bande, sie machen Frauen hier an, versuchen sie verliebt zu machen, kommt es dann zu intimen Gesprächen, erfreuen sich die anderen die ja alles mitlesen ohne das die Frau es weiß, auch gleich mit daran ! Oder was auch immer und ergötzen sich dann an ihrem Spiel.

Einer flirtet mit der Frau, die anderen lesen mit zwecks Selbstbefriedigung oder einfach um *ihren* sogenannten Spaß zu haben !

Wie gesagt, dass habe ich aus sicherer Quelle von einem Mann der da selber mitmachte und es mir sagte, weil er sich wahrscheinlich in einer schwachen Stunde sehr mies vorkam!

Ich weiß es nicht !

Ich kann nur sagen !

Meine Meinung !

Es sind arme Irre !

Es ist kein Spaß mehr!

Sie leben in einer Online Welt - und vergessen die Realität !

Den die Realität ist dann grausam, wenn es zu Tage kommt, dass Sie nur arme PC-Würstchen sind und in der Realität total versagen !!!!

Und ich betone!!!

Bei mir gibt es nichts zu holen und auch nichts mitzulesen !!!!

Also verschont mich mit euren Angriffen !!


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (28 Mai 2002)

sehr ergreifend....

du scheinst jedoch Hacker mit Cracker zu verwechseln. DAS sind nämlich diejenigen, die zerstören!

in diesem Sinne.....


PS: Du schreibst hier in einem öffentlichen Board und fragst Dich, wie jemand an Deine IP Adresse kommen kann? ......tztztz


----------



## virenscanner (28 Mai 2002)

@Irini


> Man hat mir vieles zerstört und sogar meinen ersten *Packard Bell* Computer zerstört (1998), dass ich mir damals einen neuen Computer kaufen musste, da nichts mehr funktionerte.
> 
> Die gesamte Telefonanlage die installiert war sowie das Innen - Modem.....alles kaputt ! Zerschossen von Menschen die sich Freunde nannten !!


Wie soll denn die "Zerstörung" z.B. eines Modems durch Cracker möglich sein???
Auch die Zerstörung einer Telefonanlage durch Cracker halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Die schlimmsten "Zerstörungen" kann z.B. der CIH-Virus anrichten, allerdings überschreibt dieser auch nur EPROM-Informationen.

Rein theoretisch könnte durch entsprechende Programmierungen der Grafikkarte auch der ein oder andere Monitor (in Ausnahmefällen!) zerstört werden.


> Aber bin ich länger Online....dann geht das den ganzen Tag so. Ein Sub Seven nach dem anderen, NetBus, Attacke oder wie das ganze Zeugs heisst.


Das klingt nach einer Firewall, die harmlose Portscans als Attacken meldet.


Solltest Du Trojaner auf Deinem System haben, so hilft ein guter Trojanerscanner, diese loszuwerden.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

Du selber kannst anhand einer IP nicht feststellen, wer der "Inhaber" dieser IP ist, bzw. ihn/sie lokalisieren.
Das einzige was du machen kannst, ist anhand eines kleinen Programms (die sind legal und im Internet runterzuladen) den Provider bestimmen. Du könntest dich auch etwas intensiver mit IP's beschäftigen, so würdest du lernen, wie man den Provider selbst bestimmen kann. Es gibt da z.B. drei Klassen, die erste wären Anfänge mit 62..etc. Das sind die großen Provider, wie AOL oder T-online.

Wenn du den Provider dann ermittelt hast, egal ob manuell oder mit Hilfe eines Programmes, einfach eine e-mail zum betreffenden Provider-Service schicken. Warscheinlich benötigen sie "Beweise", deshalb sei dir geraten, eine Firewall zu benutzen, "Norton", "ZoneLabs",etc. 
Diese Firewall kann dich dann nicht nur recht gut schützen, (sofern du sie richtig konfigurierst), sondern sie legt auch automatisch Logdateien auf deiner HD an. Diese Logdaten, mit den betreffenden, hoffentlich geblockten IP's, schickst du dann zu dem Provider, mit einem netten Text, in dem den Damen und Herren erklärst, was betreffende Person mit der IP getan/versucht hat. Eines sei aber gesagt: Scannen ist nicht strafbar!
Aber bei den Sachen, die du da in deinem Beitrag erwähnt hast, is klar: Das sind Straftaten!

Sollte sich der Provider stumm stellen, oder ähnliches, droh ihnen einfach mit Rechtsanwalt und möglichen juristischen Konsequenzen. Auch wenn du das nicht ernst meinst, glaub mir, dann reagieren sie. 
Wenn du auf eine ANzeige verzichtest, kannst du trotzdem sicher sein, das diese "Hacker", wie du sie nennst, von ihrem Provider gekündigt werden!
Immerhin etwas.

Letztlich möchte ich noch sagen, dass diese Leute sicher keine Hacker sind. Denn ein Hacker, würde niemals etwas zerstören. Der richtige ausdrück hierfür wäre Cracker, also so'ne Art "böser Hacker".
Ich wünsch dir viel Glück und das du diese Sorgen bald nicht mehr hast.
Ein letzter Tip:
SAFETY FIRST!
Check alle deine Sicherheitseinstellungen, schaff dir gute Virenscanner und Firewalls an. Und öffne NIEMALS Dateien, von denen du nicht weisst von wem sie sind, bzw. was sie sind.
Das trifft natürlich auch auf Datenträger wie CD's und Disketten zu.


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Mai 2002)

Hi,



> Diese Logdaten, mit den betreffenden, hoffentlich geblockten IP's, schickst du dann zu dem Provider, mit einem netten Text, in dem den Damen und Herren erklärst, was betreffende Person mit der IP getan/versucht hat



Macht mittlerweile jeder und bringt deshalb imho sehr wenig  :cry: Portscans sind im Internet Alltag. Wenn sich jedoch die "Angriffe" einer IP bzw. eines ähnlichen IP-Bereichs häufen, dann macht es wirklich Sinn, die Logeinträge zu an den Provider zu senden.



> Letztlich möchte ich noch sagen, dass diese Leute sicher keine Hacker sind. Denn ein Hacker, würde niemals etwas zerstören. Der richtige ausdrück hierfür wäre Cracker, also so'ne Art "böser Hacker".



Mehr "Gute Welt denken" als Realität, oder? Die sogenannte Hackerethik wird leider nur noch von wenigen eingehalten. Wenn ich es recht bedenke habe ich, ausser beim CCC, schon lange keinen echten Hacker mehr gesehen  :bigcry: 



> Bei mir gibt es nichts zu holen und auch nichts mitzulesen !!!!
> 
> Also verschont mich mit euren Angriffen !!



Es wird nie mehr so sein  :cry: . Egal ob man interessante Daten besitzt oder nicht  :evil: 



> Es sind arme Irre !
> Es ist kein Spaß mehr!
> Sie leben in einer Online Welt - und vergessen die Realität !



Zu 90% Kiddies    Und bei weitem "leider" nicht Realitätsfremd sondern ganz normal


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2002)

Dennis schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Logdaten, mit den betreffenden, hoffentlich geblockten IP's, schickst du dann zu dem Provider, mit einem netten Text, in dem den Damen und Herren erklärst, was betreffende Person mit der IP getan/versucht hat. Eines sei aber gesagt: Scannen ist nicht strafbar!


1. Was willst Du mit den Logdateien beweisen?
2. Nicht strafbar stimmt noch, Änderung ist aber in Sicht.


----------



## virenscanner (29 Mai 2002)

@Dennis


> Aber bei den Sachen, die du da in deinem Beitrag erwähnt hast, is klar: Das sind Straftaten!


Ich versuchte bereits darzustellen, dass alle "Sachen" im erwähnten Beitrag, die man als Straftat ansehen könnte, wohl kaum durch Hacking/Cracking entstanden sind.

Irini wurde meines Erachtens nach von mehreren Personen "veräppelt".

Schöne Grüße
Virenscanner


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2002)

lol

ich find den text da oben etwas komisch. 
und gleichzeitig witzig 

das hört sich alles nach einem selbstverschulden an. (der PC und die Telefonanlage wurden zerstürt)


----------



## popey (14 Juli 2002)

für mich hört sich  der text von irini eher nach einer verarschung an. und wenn es keine ist, so ist er einfach so schlecht geschrieben, dass ich es nicht ernst nehmen kann


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2002)

Ist ja ne heisse Diskussion. Zugegeben, ich finde es auch nervig, wenn meine Firewall immer Alarm schlägt, obwohl ich gerade mal 5 min online bin. Aber manche Menschen lassen sich von den Medien paranoid machen. Sicher ist es mehr oder weniger gefährlich im Internet, aber auch nicht schlimmer als auf der Straße zu gehen, und überfallen zu werden. 



> Einige schickten Exe. Dateien die Trojaner enthielten.......einige schickten mir sogar CD´s



Ich weiss nicht, aber wie naiv muss man sein, um von den "Freunden" im Internet Dateien auszuführen?? Ich nehme ja auch nicht jeden mit nach hause. Ein natürliche bischen Vorsicht sollte man auch im Internet walten lassen. Ich erzähle ja auch nicht jedem Fremden die PIN meiner EC-Karte, oder???

Wie gesagt, nicht alle die sich im Internet bewegen sind seriös. Viele sind neugierig, und es reizt das Verbotene... 



> Woher haben die meine IP fragen sich nun einige die sich nicht so auskennen ! Nun ganz einfach, man trägt sich in ein Gästebuch ein, man besucht eine Homepageseite und je nachdem wie raffiniert der Besitzer ist, kann er mit diversen Programmen alles von dir erkunden und erfahren und auch so den direkten Zugriff in deinen PC versuchen, wenn du Online bist !



Deine IP brauchen sie nicht unbedingt. Viele probieren einen bestimmten Bereich einfach immer wieder durch... Irgendwann treffen sie... DA die meissten immer noch Wählverbindungen haben, ändern sich die IP's ohnehin bei jeder Einwahl.



> Beim Spielen, oder auch hin und wieder beim Chatten stürzt der PC oft ab und je nach Trojaner hat er einige Schrammen im System erhalten!



Wenn du eine halbwegs gut eingetellte Firewall hast, dann liegen die Abstürze sicher nicht an Trojanern. Dann solltest du mal deinen Rechner von einem ECHTEN Fachmann überprüfen lassen...

Ach ja, auf die bösen Hacker zu schimpfen zeigt nur wieder Unwissenheit. Ich bin auch ein Hacker, aber bevor ihr euch jetzt aufregt: Ich tue nichts wenn ich kein Einverständnis der Person habe, die ich Angreife. Mein einziges Ziel ist Sicherheit, und die Attacke zu erkenne bevor sie mich trifft. Ich denke mal so weltfremd ist das nicht.


----------



## KaOoTe (2 August 2002)

lol, ich denke der böse virus der dein computer zur sau gemacht hat war dein betriebssystem von Bill gates...


----------



## Tilo (28 August 2002)

Ich hab wie gesagt nich so viel technisches Verständniss und mir fehlt auch die zeit, um mich mit solchen Sachen auseinander zusetzen. Ich weiß es is ein Fehler. Und irgendwann wird er sich rächen.  
meines Erachtens nach, wäre hier die beste, wenn auch vielleicht teuerste, Lösung - schmeiß Deinen Computer mit allem was drauf ist in die Schrottpresse oder die Müllverbrennungsanlage und leg Dir nene vollkommen neuen PC zu. Wechsel Deinen Provider, das e-mail Programm etc. und besuch anschlißend die Foren, in denen Du diese sogenannten Freunde getroffen hast nie wieder. Es gibt genug andere Sites, wo man echte Freunde treffen kann. Logo, Vorsicht is auch hier die Mutter der Porzellankiste. Aber wie bereits von anderen Teilnehmern erwähnt, eine gute Firewall kann schon viel verhindern. Norton ist hier der Marktfüher (meines Wissens nach   ) und dem vertraue ich bereits seit einiger Zeit mir gutem Erfolg. Hat mir und meinem Pc schon mehrfach das Leben gerettet.
Naja und böse Menschen gibt es nich nur im Internet- aber vorzugsweise da, weil Sie da in der Anonymität sich sicher fühlen. Is halt so, böse und schlechte Menschen scheuen das Tageslicht. Wobei das nur für die ckleinen Fische gilt  . Die großen und größten betreiben Ihre Machenschaften ganz offiziell mit dem Segen der jeweiligen Regierung.
In diesem Sinne, laß dich nich aus der Ruhe bringen und keep cool!, denn in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft. Wenn Du Lust hast, meld Dich doch mal. von mir bekommst Du -wissentlich oder bewußt-  weder Trojaner noch sonstirgendwelchen bösartigen Kram. Versprochen!


----------



## Tilo (10 April 2003)

@ Gast:

Meinst Du nicht, das Du dich hier etwas im Ton vergriffen hast? Diesen Umgangston kannst Du auf der Strasse bei den Kiddis pflegen, aber nicht hier! Und schon gar nicht gegenüber einer/m Frau/Mädchen. Erst recht unverschämt finde ich den Ton, weil sich Irini mit einem Hilferuf an die "Gemeinde" gewandt hat. Dazu hat nicht jeder den Mut! Stell Dir doch mal die Situation umgekehrt vor. DU hast Probleme und wendest Dich ans Forum und bekommst statt konstruktiver Lösungsvorschläge nur solchen Slang an "die Birne geknallt".
Zur Frustbewältigung ist das hier das verkehrte Forum!!!  :abgelehnt: [/quote]


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2003)

Richtig. Sowas brauchts hier nicht.
Ich habe den Artikel wegverschoben.


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2003)

He Leute jetzt echt...
wenn das hier mehr als nur ne verarsche ist lach ich aber 

bitte..ich glaube nicht das man gleichzeitig so naiv sein kann und trotzdem fachbegriffe wissen kann


----------



## Tilo (17 April 2003)

Man bzw. hier Frau kann...

Wie lautet doch ein Sprichwort: "Sag niemal nie"  oder anders: "Nichts ist unmöglich" 

Und die sogenannten Fachbegriffe sind mittlerweile kaum noch als solche zu bezeichnen... :flower:

Und wenn Du Gast dich endlich mal anmelden würdest, könnte man ganz anders über dieses Thema reden. . .


----------



## AmiRage (17 April 2003)

Warum kramen hier eigentlich immer wieder irgendwelche Gäste diesen Uralt-Thread hervor, der bald bereits seinen 1-jährigen Geburtstag feiert?  :roll:


----------



## Heiko (17 April 2003)

Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread einfach schließen. Rein inhaltlich hat er ja nicht allzu viel zu bieten...


----------



## Tilo (17 April 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man diesen Thread einfach schließen. Rein inhaltlich hat er ja nicht allzu viel zu bieten...



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee... Sollte man doch tatsächlich umsetzen.  :lol:


----------



## SprMa (17 April 2003)

Nachdem ich mir den gesamten Thread nochmal durchgelesen habe, kann ich Tilo nur zustimmen.


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (17 April 2003)

Na gut , da alle einverstanden sind, machen wir das eben jetzt...
Falls jemand absolut weltbewegend neue Erkenntnisse hat, kann er ja einen neuen Thread starten.....


----------

